# Beans from Caffe Culture / WBC



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Not surprisingly I ended up with more beans from the Caffe Culture show and World Barista Championship than I can possibly use over the next few weeks, and will be splitting these into lots to send out to Coffee Forums UK members.

Details on the beans that I will be making available, and how to obtain these will be posted tomorrow.

However, lets kick off the giveaway with a 250g bag of Puro Fairtrade Organic beans

I don't have any tasting notes for these beans, but have tasted them in 2 cafes

To win this bag of beans, visit the *5M Coffee Gold Cup page* and send a PM to me, naming the 3 T's of brewing coffee

The winner will be selected from all who send me the correct answer by midnight Sunday 27 June.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Very generous of you, Glenn! (Your quiz is too easy, but I won't complain.)

Lots of excellent coffees there. My personal favourite espresso - in an "I think I could work with this" (despite my limited skills/equipment/experience) way - was Grumpy Mule's Espresso Fino. Did you have a chance to try it? I'll post a review after I've tried it at home; I'm staying off coffee through the weekend to burn off all I consumed at CC/WBC on Friday.

Spent a while talking with the Mexico gang (I mean the trade mission booth, not the competition team), and they gave me a few small samples though they're unfortunately unlabeled. Mexico-grown coffee is not at all uncommon in California where I'm from, but it's rather rare here, which I think is a shame. I hope they make some inroads here.

Talking with all the coffee growers, blenders and roasters was really a treat. Everybody was super friendly. Unfortunately I missed trying anything at the Union Hand-Roasted booth -- they were just consistently super busy the whole time I was there.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

1st Lot of WBC Coffee to give away is 150g of coffee roasted in South Africa by TriBeCa Coffee Roasters in Johannesburg, and used by Ishan Nathalie whom I was buddying throughout his stay in the UK

This is a really uplifting coffee, with a hint of lime, bright acidity and works well in a Cappuccino, displaying toasted nut characteristics to finish with.










The image above is part of my WBC set *here*

To win 1 of 2 available lots, visit the *Coffee Kids UK site* and PM me with the price a coffee farmer receives for every pound of coffee sold

The winners will be notified by PM and the coffee will be posted on Tuesday

It is 10 days off roast and tasting lovely


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

That is a beautiful shot, Glenn! Your WBC set is really good in general but this shot is especially wonderful. (I have some pictures to post later today but nothing to compare with a shot like this.)

(I'm actually imagining that shot as a great skin for your laptop lid. It's not just beautiful, but iconic.)

Once again I'm amazed and grateful for your generosity in sharing this coffee, and am sending my entry in now.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Congratulations to *ChiarasDad* and *CoffeeMan* - 150g of coffee from the South African competitor is on its way to you


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

*Sandy* - I have 150g of Intelligentsia Coffee for you - a Honey Process Costa Rican - as used by the newly crowned World Barista Champion - which will be head and shoulders above your usual coffee

Please PM me your address so that I can post this out to you


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Congratulations to *ash_porter* for getting the question right and winning 150g of coffee from the South African competitor Ishan Nathalie

Check your mailbox, its on its way!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Lot 2 is made up of 4 x 150g bags of coffee from Origin - from their Seasonal Collection

Finca De Lichio | Costa Rica | 35%

Familia Montano | El Salvador | 50%

Fazenda Rodomunho | Brazil | 15%

Brewing Instructions - 24ml in 26 seconds.

Brew Temp - 92 degrees c

To win one of these bags answer this simple question

"Where is Origin Coffee Roasted?"

Hint: http://origincoffee.co.uk

Entries close lunchtime Wednesday and beans will be posted same day

Send me a PM to enter


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Woohoo! Thank you, Glenn!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks Glenn, will PM you now.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Congratulations to *BanishInstant* - some Origin coffee is earmarked for you. Please PM me your address so that I can pack and send today


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Congratulations to *ChiarasDad* and *CoffeeMan* - 150g of coffee from the South African competitor is on its way to you


Thank you, Glenn! It arrived today and I've just pulled my first shot with it. Very tasty, and probably one of the visually best-looking shots I've ever pulled. Will have my camera ready in case that happens again next time.

I have a bit of work to do getting my grind and dose optimised for this one. Yum. Thanks again!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Glenn said:


> *Sandy* - I have 150g of Intelligentsia Coffee for you - a Honey Process Costa Rican - as used by the newly crowned World Barista Champion - which will be head and shoulders above your usual coffee
> 
> Please PM me your address so that I can post this out to you


Glenn, the coffee arrived this morning - thank you. Just been sitting in the garden with what I can only describe as a really good cup of coffee. My husband even asked if I had made the coffee differently as it tasted so good. Thanks again.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Congratulations to *Osh* - a bag of Origin Beans are headed your way (as soon as you PM me your address)

*BanishInstant* - can you please PM me your address too?

Will get these out the door tomorrow


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Lot 3: 250g bag of Puro Fairtrade Organic beans

One more bag of beans to be won and posted out

PM me to register your interest in this bag


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you for the Costa Rica Glenn! I put some through tonight using your notes and loved it! Going to try it with some milk for breakfast!

Lee

P.S. Did you think it smelled of cumin or do I have a strange nose!?


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Glenn, thanks again for the South African WBC beans! They are delicious and stand up really well to fairly extreme ristretto (mis)treatment, which I love.

The picture below is my least good shot so far (didn't have camera ready for the others), and still really good. In this case a 30 second shot of an 18.1g dose, with first drops at 8 seconds, yielding about 20ml. My best shot had the same dose, but first drops at about 9.5 seconds and I held it about one second longer. That's pretty extreme ristretto for me, but these beans seemed to take to it amazingly well.

Anyway here's the 18.1/30/8 shot, still quite good.










Thanks again for these great beans, Glenn!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks ChiarasDad - Did you get an amazing limey zing to go with it? Using a 3.6% fat milk helps enrich the flavour and rounds it out, leaving a nice toasted nut finish too.

Will send a link to Ishan too.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm afraid I'm not good enough at flavour descriptions to note the limey zing or the toasted nut finish as such. Pulled this tight, I didn't notice zing so much as a clean, not overblown taste, and a finish that was abnormally delicious without the off-notes that I normally get when I attempt this kind of thing. But that's about where my descriptive ability ends.

I know, well past time for me to attend cupping classes.


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

Received the coffee today. Thanks Glenn!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Glenn. Your beans have arrived and I am drinking a fine coffee as I type.

Cheers.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Great to hear.

Each passing day has seen another lot of beans run out, so I'm down to my last 600g of Intelli Costa Rican beans. They are my standout favourite of this year so far. Delightful as an espresso but really comes alive in milk.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Each passing day has seen another lot of beans run out, so I'm down to my last 600g of Intelli Costa Rican beans. They are my standout favourite of this year so far. Delightful as an espresso but really comes alive in milk.


Any chance of a link to order online?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The beans you have tried are not available online

The general Intelli link is https://www.intelligentsiacoffee.com/store/overview/Coffee


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Mr Banish - I, too, am after some of the beans Glenn very kindly sent to me. Sadly, no chance unless someone goes to the US.


----------

